
The Last Dance Dance Revolution Machines in Manhattan - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/06/07/arts/dance-dance-revolution.html
======
gpapilion
This format is terrible, and keeps crashing on my iPhone. I really wish this
was just an article.

~~~
michaelt
I didn’t love the format, but I don’t think you can explain DDR and have
people understand without a video.

~~~
zapzupnz
So just embed a video within the article, or stick it at the top.

------
ddingus
I bought the home game with spiffy pad controllers.

Great family investment! We played the crap out of the thing. And I got some
nice physical benefits.

Sad to see these go. If I were one of those arcade operators, I would keep the
machine lit.

------
manbash
Topic aside, what is going on with the mobile UI of this article? This is an
abomination!

~~~
zapzupnz
It's not just the mobile UI. It's awful on desktop as well.

